# Shrieking 'tiel



## WeaselLuvr (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a young female 'tiel who shrieks almost constantly throughout the day. What can I do to make her stop this obnoxious behavior? My hubby has had it and wants me to rehome her. I think that would be cruel...we got her as a baby and she is very bonded to me. Help!


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

My little girl did the same thing for the first couple of months; she's mostly grown out of it (although I proudly announced the "fact" that she'd stopped screeching a couple of days ago, only to find that she's merely slowed down for everyone but me). She does seem to have begun molting though, and this would probably explain her change in behaviour; I'd like to think she's growing up.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Is there a reason why she's screeching? There could be numerous reasons why she is screeching - is she getting enough sleep, is there something nearby her freaking her out? Is she screeching for attention and does she spend time with you out of her cage? Is she screeching because you're out of sight and is having separation anxiety?

I think the only thing you can do is try to find out what is making her screech and try to adjust her environment or routine to minimise the screeching. If she is screeching to be let out of the cage when she has ample time with you already, because she is bonded to you, it might be time to consider getting another tiel to be with her all the time, so she is not experiencing that separation anxiety. Unfortunately screeching is natural behaviour and it's not something you could train out of them if they're doing it for a reason.


----------



## WeaselLuvr (Dec 2, 2010)

Let's see, she shrieks when I walk out of her sight, she shrieks when the phone rings, she shrieks when she hears a siren or car horn, she shrieks when she hears the dogs next door bark, she shrieks when she hears a train. It's a good thing I own my home, she'd get me thrown out of an apartment. LOL



Belinda said:


> Is there a reason why she's screeching? There could be numerous reasons why she is screeching - is she getting enough sleep, is there something nearby her freaking her out? Is she screeching for attention and does she spend time with you out of her cage? Is she screeching because you're out of sight and is having separation anxiety?
> 
> I think the only thing you can do is try to find out what is making her screech and try to adjust her environment or routine to minimise the screeching. If she is screeching to be let out of the cage when she has ample time with you already, because she is bonded to you, it might be time to consider getting another tiel to be with her all the time, so she is not experiencing that separation anxiety. Unfortunately screeching is natural behaviour and it's not something you could train out of them if they're doing it for a reason.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

dammit, I wrote a big long reply then my puter shut down safari lol... anyway...

the short version, in point form:

- Is her cage in a secure spot, wall behind her where she can see comings/goings of her flock?
- Do you reassure her when something startles her in a calm voice? My tiel will take flight madly round and round the living room if the phone rings - I have to call her and tell her it's ok before she flies back to me and calms down.
- Do you yell at her to be quiet? If so, you may be inadvertently encouraging her behaviour as she may interpret your yelling to be screeching.
- Does she have enough playtime/toys to distract her - spend enough time out of her cage?
- Do you leave her alone for long periods of time?
- How long have you had her is she still settling in?

Sorry if some of these things are really obvious! Just taking a wild stab in the dark here! I hope you find a way to calm her down soon, good luck!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I would consider getting her a buddy as well. I've had two male cockatiels in my life that both became very bonded to me. My current baby boy is Ducky, who will be a year old this month. As soon as he found his voice he would scream for me, and me alone. I tried reassuring him, music, boundaries, routine, the whole nine yards. On the plus side, it was really only bad when he thought I was home and ignoring him. But it was beginning to drive us a little wild. I knew Ducky's buddy would have to be a female as I couldn't take two males screaming all the time. I did my research and found a little girl Ducky's age looking for a new home. Her breeder was really sweet and even agreed to take her back if they didn't get along, even after the quarantine period and all. Callie has quieted Ducky's screaming a lot, and his bond with me is a lot more manageable. He loves Callie and displays for her (I'm sure they'll be trying to have chicks next year), but he's still a Momma's boy. I feel so much better about him being home all day, and Callie is getting much tamer herself (she was handraised but had been in an aviary for a few months). Also, because Ducky is so tame and bonded, I decided to let his wings grow out and him be flighted. I feel this has given him a bunch more confidence without sacrificing our bond, and it's good exercise. He also loves flying to my hand on command, or flying through the house with me. Sorry I wrote you a book, but I was in your spot too.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

just think very carefully before getting another one. you could end up with two screaming cockatiels if the other one learns the behaviour. does covering her with a blanket for some time work?


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Freddie used to yell all evening when the Quakers were out and he wasn't. Now that we let him out when they're out, he doesn't do it anymore. His screeching was a combination of "let me out" and "pay attention to me" and that fixed it. Is yours getting enough attention?


----------



## WeaselLuvr (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice/suggestions. I'm going to try spending a little more time with her and see if that will help. Getting another bad while she's behaving badly is out of the question...hubby won't go for it. Unfortunately, she wants attention in the early mornings which makes it impossible for us to sleep in on weekends without putting her out on the porch. Thankfully we live in the deep south so it rarely gets very cold.


----------



## HAJiME (Sep 20, 2009)

Mine shriek and I've no idea why. It's usually the younger one who I cannot handle. Sometimes it seems like he's shrieking at the dog, but then he does it when the dog is no where to be seen and will look like he's looking at the wall. My one appears to panic and run around the cage when it happens sometimes, or he'll just remain totally still and alert. I think a lot of it might be that the other tiel ignores him, or tries to.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

WeaselLuvr, are there other birds outside who are calling of a morning when you put her out there? How late do you sleep in? You could just keep her covered with a night sheet until you're ready to get up. 

Parrots by nature will greet the day with a lot of noise as they determine the rest of their flock is ready for the day, so I don't think this is bad or obnoxious behavior. Parrots are vocal. You can minimise the screeching for sure, but eventually she's going to want you to wake up and give her breakfast/ play with her. 

If what she is doing is flock calling, or alarm calling, getting another bird will lessen this and her anxiety. I don't know if they learn this behaviour from each other - I think it's well ingrained into their psyche. If you had two, they will make some noise together (squabbling and getting excited and so forth) but at least they probably won't be so bad with the flock calling when you leave the room. It's probably a good idea to get another if you can't give her more attention - I think they need a few hours a day at least. I hope you don't re-home her


----------



## WeaselLuvr (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't want to re-home her, I have never re-homed one of my animals. To me getting a pet is a lifetime commitment. I have worked with ferret rescues for years. I have heard all the excuses.

Yes, she can hear and most likely see the birds outside in the mornings. I need to finish sewing her cage cover. The blanket we are using now doesn't cover her cage completely and that may be part of the problem. Generally, she seems to be a happy bird. She lays eggs like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> She lays eggs like there's no tomorrow.


This is dangerous to her health. You should start using hormone reduction techniques to get her out of breeding mode (which might also help with the shrieking if she's doing it to look for a mate). The most effective technique is the long nights treatment - 12 to 14 hours of uninterrupted darkness every night. It starts kicking in after about a week. If that's not enough, more techniques are described toward the bottom of http://www.cockatielcottage.net/egg_laying.html If everything fails she needs to go to an avian vet for hormone shots.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Finny doesn't shreek but he calls me into my room when he hears me walking, its adorable! <3


----------



## Love My Babies (Dec 3, 2010)

Mine used to shriek when he was young. I found if I talked quietly to him he would calm down a little but start up again when I would leave the room. Cockatiels need company as they are flock birds. I found if I would whistle softly when I was out of the room he would calm down. She may just need to know you are around and she is protected. Whistling may help. Who knows she may even pick up on it like my Beaker II did, so pick a song you like to hear  Birds each have their own personalities. Some are fearful and it sounds like your may be. Some are even fearful of their toys. If that is the case you may want to find some clear acrylic toys as some people have found this helps http://www.safebirdtoysonline.com/page.php?page_id=21347I also believe that she is calling the other birds in the early morning or afraid they are going to come get her. I have 5 cockatiels and they start around the time the sun is just coming up and they hear the birds outside. If your cage is mobile and you live in a large enough home you may want to place her covered cage away from the bedroom so it is not quite so annoying in the early morning hours. Maybe keep her in the room you are in during waking hours. When the phone rings let her know its Ok. She may think it is something that is going to hurt her. There are a lot of good suggestions for you in this thread. I suspect that as she gets used to her environment and understands you won't let anything hurt her, she will be just fine.


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

Part of it might be training if this is a long term problem. If you've inadvertently taught her that screeching will get her what she wants. Example: she screams and you scold her. This is still paying attention to her, animals have trouble telling any difference between positive and negative attention. She's just learned that screaming will get you to pay attention to her, therefore next time she wants you to talk to her, she'll scream. Because it worked last time.


----------



## Love My Babies (Dec 3, 2010)

Here is one more suggestion. This guy has videos on parrot and bird training and sends out some free videos. You never know he may have one that works for you and your bird.
Joan


----------

